# Electrical Accident Today



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Did you read any of the comments down below the story? Only one person on there had anything decent to say (thought and prayers to the family). The rest were just your average retards.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I've watched the lineman work around here and they put those heavy rubber sleeves over every wire for a good (6) ft. in both directions.. even the phone and CATV gets covered..

Hope this guy wasn't too badly burned..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

eric7379 said:


> Did you read any of the comments down below the story? Only one person on there had anything decent to say (thought and prayers to the family). The rest were just your average retards.


It is nothing to them.. by now there will be a "fried chicken" joke in there..


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Sorta chaps my ass the the story starts and ends with emphasizing the inconvenience of not having air-conditioning, as though that's the most important damn thing that happened.

Strange description of the fault, though: A flash in two places.

-John


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

the comments are the best part. It really shows the direction of humanity. I cant wait til im dead to escape this bad dream.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Big John said:


> Sorta chaps my ass the the story starts and ends with emphasizing the inconvenience of not having air-conditioning, as though that's the most important damn thing that happened.
> 
> Strange description of the fault, though: A flash in two places.
> 
> -John


Yeah, on the news they interviewed a business owner who lost power and he was more concerned about not having the a/c and computer system operational.:no:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> the comments are the best part. It really shows the direction of humanity.* I cant wait til im dead to escape this bad dream.*




:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

dronai said:


> [/b]
> 
> :laughing:


One comment said, "Why didn't they shut the electricity off first. Duh.":no:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

always sad when someone gets hurt at work...we have dangerous jobs...fxxk dem cons...let em sweat....EC&M has that section where they do accident investigations... that is always interesting...(best part of mag)...I wonder what/how this happened...


----------

